# Dizziness In 2ww



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya

I'm on day 14 of the 2ww (hospital said to test on day 16) & I'm feeling really really dizzy.  I've had dizzy spells throughout the 2ww & I'm wondering is this ok?  I've heard that dizziness can be a symptom of pg, but I'm not sure.

Can anybody give me any advice?

Thanx

xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya Steph 

Good luck for test day!

Just wanted to let you know i have been feeling dizzy (not all the time just odd spells) and got a BFP on sunday so lets hope its a sign!

Best wishes 

Clare
xx


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanx for that Clare - Congrats on your BFP by the way!!

xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've had a few moments of dizzyness, at 8dpo, I had a major dizzy moment.  
i got a very very faint BFP 11dpIUI (yesterday) and I'll retest again on Saturday.

Good luck!

Marie xx


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Marie - Nice one on your BFP!  My dizziness is starting to go now (I hope).  I was trying to do the dishes/dinner last night when I got home from work - I was fine doing the dishes but when it came to chopping the veggies (for stir fry) I got so dizzy I had to sit down & DH took over.  I'm hoping it's a good sign, so roll on Saturday!!

xx


----------



## nenya (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi,

I got my bfp last month and stared to feel dizzy during my 2ww, and still do now. Good luck for your test date, I hope you get your bfp!!!


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanx nenya

xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

When i got my BFP i had been feeling really dizzy for about a week before i found out and it stayed with me for a while too, so this is looking like it could be a good sign!!!!! 


    Good luck for test day

Bekie


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh I really hope so, it's driving me nuts that DH won't let me test before Saturday! he he  I just want to know!

Thanx for all you advice - it's helping!

xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Marielou I am delighted to hear your news.  Thats fab!

   

Clare
xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Steph


Just read your news on the 2ww board    


Very very happy for you   Have a happy and healthy 8 months


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS STEPH​  
 ​
Take it easy,
Clare
xx


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank You!!!!!!

xx


----------

